# My new toy



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Traded for this gun over the weekend. In great condition except for the case hardening. Looks like someone spilled something on it. Bores are nice and clean. Gun is virtually scratch free. Thought it would make a nice brush gun.
Savage 24V Series D O/U .223/20 ga.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Tom!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun Tom, It'll come in handy in the thick stuff for sure.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Good excuse to put a matt finish on it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tom your going to love that 24 v--------I have 2- 24's--24 v--222 rem 20--and 24-f 222 --12 ga their my main winter guns--around swamps and beaver ponds--I've killed many critters with these----------- good trade-----------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's nothing fancy but a very unique gun. I've seen pics of yours Skip and soon as the guy I talked to wanted to make a trade I had to have it LOL I'm looking forward to just getting it out and having a little fun with it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That will be a great brush gun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice set-up.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice looking gun!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice rig. That would be sweet only having to carry one gun to a stand instead of 2


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bones remember this pic""" Got a double with my savage 24-v 222 rem 20 ga-------the other one is a 24 f 222 rem 12 ga--sv*


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking gun bones. I like the looks of those 2 also SB.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks PH. Sure do Skip !! Love the paint job on 'em too.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have always wondered how accurate those were... guess with dogs on the ground they must be very accurate...lol good job


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Their no one hole target gun---but they sure are great for tight cover close range calling - Wouldn't be without one---I have killed with the 24v to 125 yds-rifle 35 yds shotgun-------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hauled it out back when I walked out to the barn with the wife just in case. Have had coyotes running through pastures more times than I can count when feeding years past. This one should do the trick !


----------



## tnridgerunner (May 25, 2011)

SB, New here and just surfing around and saw your guns. These look to serve
a great purpose. I am new to predator hunting and live in east TN where hunting
is fairly close in these Appalachian hills. Are the rifles fairly accurate to the 150 yard
range or so? Also, somebody did a great camo job, did you do that? It really looks good.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure SB painted them himself. He's sort of a talented guy. Artist,taxidermist,trapper,hunter,story teller (funny ones too) the list goes on and on. LOL


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the eyes on the stock.


----------

